# pic of my dwarf orange crayfish, in Ebi



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's a photo of one of the dwarf orange crayfish that I have in my Ebi.  You can also see one of the galaxy rasboras passing by on the upper right.

I've got 3 crayfish in there right now, plus 5 galaxy rasboras. Just last week, after reading someone else's thread, I added 3 pygmy corydoras. I might move 2 of the crayfish to another tank. It's not that they're attacking each other (though one of them lost a claw for awhile, and I'm pretty sure it wasn't a rasbora that took it), but they seem quite happy on their own. Each of the crayfish have staked out a part of the tank. One of them lost his part for awhile and had to make do with inhabiting the tall plants and clinging to the fronds of the water lettuce. So, since they're a bit territorial and don't seem to be lonely on their own, I think I'll move one to another tank. The orange colour will look great anywhere.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like someone has caught the planted tank bug. Another nice tank.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmm, who did I catch that bug from? Let me see... Oh, I remember -- you!





CRS Fan said:


> Looks like someone has caught the planted tank bug. Another nice tank.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

very cute. I wanted to get one of those, but it just won't fit my set up. Nice tank


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

These guys are wicked, great pic! (Love the lotus(?) plant too!)


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I love my crayfish. I was debating getting him a friend, but was worried they would be too territorial in my 4 gallon. Perhaps I'll get one for my Ebi. 

Can't wait to see more pictures Morainy


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great in there. And the lotus looks great; it's not all chewed up from plecos like mine is.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Very
Cute. They can get territorial.
When we unbagged them fr their little shipping
Bags into a bowl they were grabbing each other . If you have those
Little
Barrels or
Something they can get
Away
Fr each other.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.079707,-122.435309


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, April. Good advice. I've been noticing that they have staked out different parts of the tank.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

pretty tank!


----------

